# Scent glands - do they NEED to be cleaned?



## Tweetiepy

Could a bunny go his whole life without someone cleaning his scent glands? If not, how often should you clean them and when do you know you need to clean them? I've picked Peaches up on occasion and sniffed and I find no odor - is it possible he doesn't need to get them cleaned.

What makes it so that it needs to be cleaned? if they spray or get hormonal? would this apply to a fixed bunny as well?

I heard it's pretty gross to clean those, so I'm hoping to not have to clean them - EVER!


----------



## Runestonez

LOL:biggrin:

IMO I say yes they DO need to be done...the easiest thing is to make it part of your grooming. So when you do your bunnsgroom...do nails, brushing and glands!

We check our rabbits glands once a month or so when we groom them.
It is a funky smell when you clean them the first time...my advise...just breathe through your mouth!:biggrin2:
It's not really THAT bad...no worse than cecals really.
If you keep up with it and don't let it accumulate it smells better and you won't have such a horrible job when finallly do take care of it! 

The glandscan get really gunky over time...in some cases...and it depends if your bunns are speutered...your bunn can start to smell a little funky.

The accumulation gets hard, crusty and waxyand I doubt very much it feels good for the bunn. Our new "Easter Dump" boy had never had his done so when we groomed him the build up was glued to the soft skin and looked really painful. 

If you really don't want to clean them out...check with your vet...you may be able to get a vet tech to do it for you the next time you are in for a visit.

Danielle


----------



## Tweetiepy

How do you know when it's time to do them? I normally manage to brush my bunny every day or so, how do I know when I need to clean them? If I look at his bunny parts, I don't see anything..


----------



## BabyMei

After I read this, me and my mom did all 4 of our bunnies. WORST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE! I had never done this, nor my mom. I was the one who had to wipe the ear-wax-looking gunk out >_< The smell... Ugh, I'll never forget that O.O


----------



## slavetoabunny

Just spread the gland open and check to see if there is any build-up in them. When I got my foster Sophia, her glands were so horribly crusted up I was afraid she had syphilis! The vet cleaned them up during her spay (lucky me!!).


----------



## Runestonez

The glandsaren't immediately obvious...
They are small slits to eitherside of the penis or vulva..there is one on each side.
Just gently seperate the folds and have a wee look...
The build up ranges from yellowish to waxy dark brown...

It does take a while for it to build up...so if you check them once every month or two it should be fine...and they don't necessarily need to be cleaned that often...when you notice a bit of gunk...moisten a Q-tip with warm water and gently swab it away!

Here is pic of what you are looking for and where:


----------



## Runestonez

> After I read this, me and my mom did all 4 of our bunnies. WORST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE! I had never done this, nor my mom. I was the one who had to wipe the ear-wax-looking gunk out >_< The smell... Ugh, I'll never forget that O.O


I DID mention breathing through your mouth...I was TOTALLY serious!


----------



## BabyMei

*Runestonez wrote: *


> After I read this, me and my mom did all 4 of our bunnies. WORST EXPERIENCE OF MY LIFE! I had never done this, nor my mom. I was the one who had to wipe the ear-wax-looking gunk out >_< The smell... Ugh, I'll never forget that O.O
> 
> 
> 
> I DID mention breathing through your mouth...I was TOTALLY serious!
Click to expand...

Ha, we did but would get small wiffs of it >_< At least I know why my buns smelled weird. Ialways thought it was just their cecals


----------



## Runestonez

Cleaning the glands does help...I have noticed it has a much stronger smell on un-speutered bunns...and more on the males than females.

In our house we have 11 rabbits right now...5 of which are neutered males, and one un-neutered male.
Our males are constantly nugging (chinning) and leaving turdems for the other males to find...:rollseyes

It seems to us anyway they seem to build up gunk faster thanour females!:lookaround
or maybe we spend far too much time staring at rabbit butt!:biggrin:


----------



## BabyMei

Yeah, none of our bunnies are fixed yet. Lennie should be getting fixed within a few weeks. It's just too expensive to get them all fixed soon. My parents are going through a divorce so a lot of money is flying out the window >_<

But at least the gunk wont come back for its revenge for a while x)


----------



## Runestonez

All I have to say is the sooner the better!

Our un-neutered boy is due for his pre-surg tonight and neutering on Monday morning!
He escaped his enclosure and sprayed EVERYTHING! EVERYTHING!!!!!:grumpy:
It took me 45 minutes crawling around the house to clean it up!

Up to this point he hadn't marked anything..he sure fixed that right fast!:grumpy:

Hence the appointment on Monday...our vet usually does the pre-surg then waits 14 days...I told them I was going to do it myself if he marked one more thing! LOL:biggrin:

As it is...we will have to wait 2 months or more forhis hormones to settle!
<sigh> I'm going to need more cleaning solution...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

It is important to clean them a few times a year as it can build up and your bun can get vent disease.  

I usually clean my bunnies vents about 2 to 3 times a year. I do it before any big shows ~ such as Spring Youth Fair & County Fair. After County, the vents are usually ok for State, but I might do my Fit & Show bunnies' vents as the judges like to see your Fit & Show bun spotless, etc. 

The other time I might do them is during spring cleaning of the rabbitry, or certain times when I clip toenails. 

Emily


----------



## Tweetiepy

How do you get them to sit for it? I can barely cut my bunny's nails without having him strugle


----------



## Runestonez

We just trance our bunns...
And we have lionheads too...
And no some of ours don't trance...LOL 

If you can trance your bunn...piece of cake!
Pinch them between your knees with their head angled slightly downward and proceed!

If not...this becomes a two person job as it is much easier to clean the glandsusing two hands!
You can try a bunny burrito...but until you do it a couple times...find someone you would like to punish...don't tell them to hold their breath...
Have them gently talk to the bunn and stroke from nose to forehead while you swab...or you can try what we do for our big mini-lop...one of us stuffs craisins in the top end while the other cleans the bottom end!


----------



## slavetoabunny

*Runestonez wrote: *


> We just trance our bunns...
> And we have lionheads too...
> And no some of ours don't trance...LOL
> 
> If you can trance your bunn...piece of cake!
> Pinch them between your knees with their head angled slightly downward and proceed!
> 
> If not...this becomes a two person job as it is much easier to clean the glandsusing two hands!
> You can try a bunny burrito...but until you do it a couple times...find someone you would like to punish...don't tell them to hold their breath...
> Have them gently talk to the bunn and stroke from nose to forehead while you swab...or you can try what we do for our big mini-lop...one of us stuffs craisins in the top end while the other cleans the bottom end!


Most of my buns are fairly compliant...others, I admit, I sort of pin their head (gently) between my legs. Even my "Don't touch me" Scooter, I manage to clip nails and clean scent glands by myself. If they are too freaked out though, I don't pursue things.


----------



## Brearune

I can hardly pick up my foster bun on a good day, let alone trim his nails or even CONSIDER doing this :/ I'm going to keep trying since reading this has made me nervous, but any tips or tricks would be helpful -_-'


----------



## maxysmummy

hey guys, i read this thread and decided it was probably a sign i should clean my babies glands...

so i flipped little maxxy over, and i spent about 5 minutes searching for the glands and just could not find them... at all... 

hes so fluffy underneath (tee hee) and i could see his little pink balls, his penis but just um... no scent glands... is it possible they are completely clean so i just dont have to do it? 

any tips on how to find them?


----------



## Runestonez

LOL :biggrin:
If you found his penis and testicles...you were in the right area! 

I will try to make a video this morning...once I drag hubby out of bed...
a walk through for anyone who is interested...Okey dokey?!

The rabbit I used for the picture earlier was my heart bunn Dandelion...he would let us do pretty much anything to him! But he passed away last April...so...that leaves me the Tasmanian devil (Darwin) and his disapproving brother (Guffy)! :rollseyes

I don't think I have any gunky glands I can demostrate on...but I can show you how to find them!
LOL Hubby is going to LOVE me this morning..."Sorry hunny...no breakfast until we clean some glands!!" he he he:big wink:


----------



## Runestonez

Of course...:grumpy:
My camera isn't cooperating...it has nothing to do with being completely eletronically inept either!:lookaround

Here is a video I found on youtube...she is doing nails and glands and it goes by rather fast...but it might give you a better idea!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c[/ame]

The only thing I would caution...some people like to use mineral oil...as in the video...or in some cases petrolium based products to help loosen the build up...it does make it easier...I suggest warm water...only because some of these products can lead to clogging of the pores and inflammation...so if you don't need to use them...I would suggest sticking with warm water. For really bad build ups it may be a necessary evil though!


----------



## Brearune

btw, what is "trancing" your bunnies? Trying to find a way to do this to my troublemaker, Eckie... haha...


----------



## maxysmummy

*Runestonez wrote: *


> Of course...:grumpy:
> My camera isn't cooperating...it has nothing to do with being completely eletronically inept either!:lookaround
> 
> Here is a video I found on youtube...she is doing nails and glands and it goes by rather fast...but it might give you a better idea!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vldSCV9qY3c
> 
> The only thing I would caution...some people like to use mineral oil...as in the video...or in some cases petrolium based products to help loosen the build up...it does make it easier...I suggest warm water...only because some of these products can lead to clogging of the pores and inflammation...so if you don't need to use them...I would suggest sticking with warm water. For really bad build ups it may be a necessary evil though!


i watched that video but STILL couldn't find them! i found like a little pocket when i moved his balls to one side, (like a pocket where the balls were sitting) but it was just clean pink soft skin and really didnt look like the gunky scent glands ive seen in videos!


----------



## maxysmummy

*Brearune wrote: *


> btw, what is "trancing" your bunnies? Trying to find a way to do this to my troublemaker, Eckie... haha...


with some bunnies you can place them on their backs, usually i tuck their ears in between my knees, and they start to "play dead". you should really only do it when necessary (ie to check they are healthy, cut their nails, whatever) cause even though the bunnies look totally tranced, apparently it stresses them out.

one of my rabbits i've never been able to trance unfortunately, he's just too highly strung.

p.s be careful, hold them firmly cause if they wriggle around and flip out of it they can break their backs!


----------



## golfdiva

Who cleans the wild rabbits' vents for them?


----------



## maxysmummy

i was thinking that. is it absolutely necessaryy or do we just do it because its better for them?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry

*maxysmummy wrote: *


> i was thinking that. is it absolutely necessaryy or do we just do it because its better for them?



Do wild rabbits even have vents? Hehe. Not sure....

Anyway, I would say, yes it's quite necessary, as the build up can eventually lead to vent disease, which is a quite serious illness.  It can also make for a very stinky room, etc. if not cleaned out regularly. 

Emily


----------



## pamnock

Depends on the rabbit - some rarely, if ever need done.


----------



## Runestonez

Adendum to the breathing through your mouth thing...
When cleaning more than one or two rabbits...chew gum or something...:biggrin2:

I cleaned 11 rabbits yesterday...and I swear to god I had the funky taste/smell stuck at the back of my throat for hours! Try eating tomato soup, grilled cheeseand rabbit funk for lunch... <yack>:grumpy:

Nasty!:biggrin2:


----------



## Little Bay Poo

Do they by any chance smell like a skunk? I think Ronnie might need to have his done...


----------



## Runestonez

skunk, burnt electrical wires, a new pack of elastic bands...skunk is probably the one that is the most likely! lol 
By the time I was done yesterday I think my sense of smell wasshot!!:biggrin2:
hubby says def skunk...so one vote for skunk here! :biggrin2:
he was making squishy face when he said it...so I'd say it was emphatic! :biggrin2:


----------



## pamnock

French Lops are one of the worst breeds - judging them on a hot day can be stomach turning from the noxious fumes. :rollseyes


----------



## Zoëbaker

IV literally been sat here looking up bunny's vaginas . As I was worried for my Luna. She had been pooing alot which has been getting stuck to her fur. So been gently wiping it off with paper which I looked closer as I wanted to make sure it wasn't getting in places it shouldn't. Then seen the slits down the side of her bits which I didn't know about as never got told when I bought her. It was full of poo. So yeah I was worried it had split or something and wasn't ment to be there . Glad I know now. They really should tell you this. Thanks x


----------



## Liung

Zoëbaker said:


> IV literally been sat here looking up bunny's vaginas . As I was worried for my Luna. She had been pooing alot which has been getting stuck to her fur. So been gently wiping it off with paper which I looked closer as I wanted to make sure it wasn't getting in places it shouldn't. Then seen the slits down the side of her bits which I didn't know about as never got told when I bought her. It was full of poo. So yeah I was worried it had split or something and wasn't ment to be there . Glad I know now. They really should tell you this. Thanks x



If your two buns are the ones in your profile picture, if she’s getting poop stuck in her fur then there’s some sort of problem, healthy buns stay clean on their own. Is she overweight? Google “rabbit body condition score” to see how to score obesity. A really fat rabbit may not be able to bend around to clean herself. Is she having diarrhea? Cecotropes will always be wet and squishy and those are usually the only ones at risk of getting stuck in fur, and ideally you should never see them. Regular poops should be dry and hard and greatly resemble cocoa puffs. Is she older? Elderbuns might have stiff joints that prevent them from reaching around. Mind you, Lahi is 12 and has never had that issue, but I also supplement his diet with glucosamine to keep him limber. Is the litter box nice and clean? Rabbits really love to hang out in the litter box, even if there’s nothing but poop in it. 

Personally I don’t know that much about scent glands, I noticed in the past when I checked that Picca and Lahi did typically have hard, crusty pieces in their glands about the size and shape of a deshelled sunflower seed, but I didn’t like to mess with it too much because they were always really stuck to the skin and the skin there is SO thin. Thinking of that skin tearing just made me cringe. But a vet told me years ago not to worry about cleaning scent glands and no vet has brought it up to me since so honestly this is the first time in a long time I’ve even thought about it. 

Trancing, on the other hand... the scientific name for that state is “tonic immobility”, and it’s extremely traumatic. It happens typically in prey animals, and in a sense is what we think of as “playing dead”. But it’s a fear response. They are not relaxed, they are in a state of absolute terror and stress, with hormone levels to match. It’s the human equivalent of someone having a panic attack and completely shutting down and going nonresponsive. Regular useage makes it easier to use and the rabbit is “tranced” quicker... in other words their trauma is increasing and you are making them more susceptible to panic attacks. 
https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-health/trancing/

In any case. Gonna tell you right now, there is a LOT they don’t tell you when you buy a rabbit. My vet actually had a big pamphlet of information to hand out to new bunny owners and even that 5 page document could only cover the absolute basics. There was probably a solid page on hay and food and the importance of hay. (My vet would get SO FRUSTRATED with how many people came in with sick rabbits that very quickly turned out to be fed no hay at all, just pellets)

Treat your bunny like a very small horse: Unlimited water, unlimited hay, unlimited love and affection, as close to unlimited space as you can get; Group housing if you can manage it; Expect hefty vet bills, and get them neutered/spayed asap or risk a very moody, unpredictable animal that can’t be housed with other animals at the same time as they pine for other animals.


----------



## Zoëbaker

They both have been done. I know it can be a sign something is wrong, keeping a eye on her. She seems ok now. They have alot of free run. Plenty of hay ,water. She was over weight. Managed to get it down. Luna is 3 and boomer is 1. Luna has always got my attention she licks me all the time,jumps up on the sofa and nudges me to stroke her . Boomer on the other hand is alot more skittish and scared of things slowly getting braver. It is frustrating because I just want him to love me like Luna does. I'm sure we will get there.


----------



## Kinley

“Trancing” your rabbits can actually become very dangerous. Rabbits do it when they are caught by a predator, and it can even cause their heart to stop because they are trying to look as dead as possible, because in the wild they would be tricking their prey that they are dead. I definitely would not do this!! Another way to hold your rabbit is taking one arm, while it is facing forwards with its Butt at you sliding it through the side of the rabbit on the right or left, whichever hand is better for you, and hugging him to your side. I would recommend wearing long sleeves for this, for your rabbit will try to scratch and kick. If they do this, DO NOT LET THEM GO until they are done freaking out. Hug them tighter to you to immobilize them as much as possible, to prevent them from breaking a bone, and then place them down.  - here is a great video on how to clean scent glans. I hope I helped, and good luck with the stink, haha!


----------



## Kristin McCann

Runestonez said:


> I DID mention breathing through your mouth...I was TOTALLY serious!


----------



## RWAF

Healthy rabbits should be able to keep their own glands clean. However, any rabbit with mobility problems - back problems, arthritic hocks, etc, may find it harder to do this and then the owner needs to help.

Please DO NOT trance your rabbit to carry this out. It is putting rabbits into a fear state and should not be necessary anyway. Either place your rabbit on a counter top with its bottom overhanging the edge, or else place it in your lap, sitting upright. Use a damp Q-tip to gently ease out the secretions and dispose of them quickly, as the smell is noxious.

Advice about trancing here https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbit-health/trancing/ and here https://rabbitwelfare.co.uk/rabbits-do-not-need-to-be-fully-reclined-to-be-in-a-trance/


----------

